#       2010
.
R3AA   KO86UD     
 .  ICOM 7000 144=18. 11  .  430=17. 3.1. .
 14 .  -1.

----------


## ER1LW / ER6A

- KN46KW
TS-2000
144 - 6el, 432 - 16 el

----------


## RN4F

> 2010


  :(
------------------
 ....   "ua4fkd"     - ,  :(

----------

